# Why im not allowed to be bore



## Cam (Sep 29, 2010)

This is what happens when I have a camera and nothing to do

I have no idea if this can be viewed if your not my friend on facebook, but hopefully things work out

My finger still hurts :'(

We got the ingenious idea to film stupid shit we do around the house... and then of course I realized sticking my finger in a ceiling fan should be entertaining

EDIT* Im also aware of the typo in the title

bored*


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Sep 29, 2010)

What possibly possessed you  to think that was a good idea?


----------



## Zaraphayx (Sep 30, 2010)

I love how all the comments are from your friends telling you that you're dumb.


----------



## Cam (Sep 30, 2010)

Metal_Skunk said:


> What possibly possessed you  to think that was a good idea?



Because we had a video camera

ANYTHING is a good idea when you hit the record button


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 30, 2010)

Huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuugh, broken bones D:


----------



## Cam (Sep 30, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuugh, broken bones D:


 
Didnt break anything... actually didnt really do anything at all

Just made it sore for a while xD


----------

